# at what age can a colt serve???



## juevans (21 September 2008)

sorry if its a dumb question but my 6 month old colt as all his tackle  (so to speak) and is out with mares so need to know how long he is safe to be out with them as keep getting conflicting opinions


----------



## amandaco2 (21 September 2008)

i think it depends on the colt
not helpful i know
the colt near me is almost 2 but he has no idea what his bits are for(he is out with mares)
probably to be safe once they are a yearling+ to keep them with geldings only


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 September 2008)

It's very variable - but a precocious colt as young as 8 months MAY be able to cover a co-operative mare and get her pregnant!  I certainly wouldn't trust a yearling!


----------



## Shilasdair (21 September 2008)

Next year, when the foals start arriving, you'll be able to work backwards to find the covering date...then you will be able to tell us!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## Tia (22 September 2008)

Well winter is almost upon us and my mares are quite obviously having their last season of the year (at least they are definitely telling us that, Lol!), therefore during winter, over here at least, no mares come into season until April/May, so even though I don't really need to worry about my colts becoming colty, I am still having my yearlings gelded next month before the really cold weather comes.  

I keep my colts with a band of mares and fillies and all of them have always been kept at the very bottom of the pecking order.  I've never had any accidents and in fact when I was trying to breed 2 mares, it took till the next year for my boy to serve them.

Generally you are safe until they are at least 1 year old; often till they are 18 months old, but of course you have to be prepared to accept there are risks in doing this as there are always the exceptions.


----------



## cissiny (22 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry if its a dumb question but my 6 month old colt as all his tackle  (so to speak) and is out with mares so need to know how long he is safe to be out with them as keep getting conflicting opinions  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

There aren't such things as dumb questions, only dumb answers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I know cases where colt foals have bred their own dam. Here in chilly Sweden. In one case, the mare foaled shortly before Christmas...

Another case - youngsters (colts and fillies) were kept together until the summer where they turned one year. Believe it or not, one filly foaled the next ear before her 2nd birthday... Fortunately it all went well.

So - I would never keep a colt with mares for long - let the foal have 6 months or so with his dam, wean him (right word?) and let him then be with other colts and geldings. Accidents do happen!

Regards,
Cissi


----------



## helenhorse (22 September 2008)

we have currently bought another young section D stallion (2 year old) and hes out with 2 mares. and succesfully served one. the other madam is a bit of a witch!


----------



## MissIndependance (28 September 2008)

I seperate mine in the spring that they turn 1...not worth taking any risks!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 September 2008)

Mmm - my colts get weaned at 6 months and aren't let near a mare/filly after that!  They run with other colts or geldings.  Some of my mares would KILL a precocious colt!


----------



## TarrSteps (28 September 2008)

The youngest colt I know that served a mare successfully was ten months.  

Herd dynamics CAN have some impact.  I knew a woman who kept her entire colt in with her filly until he was 3 and none of us could believe she'd got that lucky.  But when I went to visit it all became clear - they lived with a VERY dominant gelding and he literally did not let them near each other.  The colt was absolutely cowed by the gelding and was not allowed to exert himself at all, not even in things like coming up to people at the gate.

I also know it can work temporarily in family groups, where the stallion lives full time with the herd and it CAN work when the colt stays with his own dam in a family unit BUT I wouldn't want to bet on it!  Not only is it a recipe for potential pregnancy but it can also be a trigger for some real danger if the colt starts to push the boundaries.

I also know at least one yearling that impregnated a mare in a neighbouring paddock through a fence!  Never say never.


----------

